# Huda Beauty : Do you rate her eye palettes?



## TraceyMc (Aug 8, 2017)

I really liked the look of the Huda Beauty Rose Gold palette released last year but also like the ABH's modern renaissance palette , in the end I went for the ABH as I love their single shadows and it got good reviews . I'm really loving it btw .
But I just saw this new release coming from Huda Beauty in Sept .....the Desert Dusk palette , it looks amazing . Thoughts ???

Instagram

The Desert Dusk Eyeshadow Palette Revealed


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd like to try this palette if it swatches well.  I just don't like the packaging.  Why can't these companies give us solid packaging, especially since the shadows are so cheap for them to make?


----------



## Elizajones (Aug 24, 2017)

Lovely..Does it include foiled shadows? Because I didn’t it mentioned anywhere. The palette looks real pretty. And I noticed a shade called angelic in this too. I was wondering why there isn’t any new shade instead of this?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'd like to try this palette if it swatches well.  I just don't like the packaging.  Why can't these companies give us solid packaging, especially since the shadows are so cheap for them to make?


I was disappointed to see the top was not clear.  I really like that feature on the palette.  I do think it needed to be a bit sturdier.  


Elizajones said:


> Lovely..Does it include foiled shadows? Because I didn’t it mentioned anywhere. The palette looks real pretty. And I noticed a shade called angelic in this too. I was wondering why there isn’t any new shade instead of this?



Do you mean the textured shadows in the top row?  It doesn't appear to have it.  Surprising as that was the big draw for me in buying the palette.


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 1, 2017)

HUDA BEAUTY DESERT DUSK PALETTE: Review + Swatches - YouTube

Nikki Tutorials does a look and mini review, wish she had done more swatches though .


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

It has intense shades for more extreme appearances


----------



## LisaTaylor (Oct 8, 2017)

I actually just purchased the Desert Dusk palette and I love it. The colors blend really well together...The color "cosmic," which is what my eyes were drawn to, is pressed glitter so you need glitter glue to apply it. This was the first product I ever got from Huda. I really wanted the rose gold palette but, I to went for the ABH Renaissance instead! Now Ill prob. go back and get the rose gold <3


----------

